# [iPAD 2] Quelle date chez les opérateurs ?



## http (24 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Maintenant qu'Apple a communiqué sur la sortie de l'iPad 2 le 25 à 17h00 "dans les Apple Stores et les boutiques partenaires d'Apple", quid du lancement chez les opérateurs ?

Je me souviens l'année dernière que l'iPhone 4 était sorti en même temps dans les boutiques opérateurs et dans les Apple Stores, mais je n'ai rien lu de tel cette fois.

J'ai interrogé Orange par téléphone hier, j'ai demandé dans une boutique aujourd'hui, personne ne sait :mouais:

Quelqu'un a-t-il des informations sur cette question ?


----------



## badboy71 (24 Mars 2011)

Salut, pour SFR je sais que l'iPad 2 sera disponible demain a 17h mais pour Orange aucune idée


----------



## http (24 Mars 2011)

Merci  Cela indique que ce sera donc le cas pour Orange également.


----------

